# MMA N.H. School recomendations



## ShawnP (Mar 13, 2016)

i have a cousin who is interested in MMA for exercise and not for competitive play, we live in Southern N.H. and i am unfamiliar with MMA and the people who teach MMA in our area, Does anyone know what i should be looking for as far as what the school is teaching or what types of MMA they are teaching or if you have a recommendation for a particular teacher/ school. any info wold be appreciated and Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 14, 2016)

40 views and not a single reply? not even in jest, man this is a tough crowd!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 14, 2016)

Don't know the area so can't give a recommendation. However, if he just wants to do it for exercise any active school should be fine. 
The only thing that I will say is that if he's trying to get in shape, there's a huge craze with exercise kickboxing, but I actually find ground work to be a much better workout, so I would suggest one that has a lot of ground classes. Requires a lot of stamina, and no need to be competitive.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't know anyone in the area, but if you can post websites from any gyms he might be considering I can check for any red flags.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 14, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't know anyone in the area, but if you can post websites from any gyms he might be considering I can check for any red flags.


Agreed. This would probably be a lot more useful, and a lot of people would probably reply based on it.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 14, 2016)

Manchester NH Karate, Jujitsu, Kickboxing and Kung Fu at Terry Dow's Academy of Martial Arts

I trained with Terry Dow years ago, but he is a great guy, a lot of fun, and an awesome marital artist.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 15, 2016)

Tortoise said:


> Manchester NH Karate, Jujitsu, Kickboxing and Kung Fu at Terry Dow's Academy of Martial Arts
> 
> I trained with Terry Dow years ago, but he is a great guy, a lot of fun, and an awesome marital artist.


I was going to say that this might be a good school, but they don't appear to teach MMA. They have the words Mixed Martial Arts on the front page, but they don't have it on their list of programs or have any instructors with an MMA background.

Then I spotted that they have a second website which _does_ explicitly state that they have an MMA program and fight team. However the schedule doesn't list any MMA classes.

I think the second website is the more up-to-date one, but it's still unclear whether they actually offer anything in the way of MMA.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 15, 2016)

They likely do not teach 'mma' as its own, but use kempo for striking, and bjj for grappling. By combining the two, you have a school set that could be used in MMA.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 15, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I was going to say that this might be a good school, but they don't appear to teach MMA. They have the words Mixed Martial Arts on the front page, but they don't have it on their list of programs or have any instructors with an MMA background.
> 
> Then I spotted that they have a second website which _does_ explicitly state that they have an MMA program and fight team. However the schedule doesn't list any MMA classes.
> 
> I think the second website is the more up-to-date one, but it's still unclear whether they actually offer anything in the way of MMA.



I trained with Terry 15 years ago so I really cannot comment much on what is going on there now.  I heard that he had an MMA team so I was just trying to be helpful.  He has been teaching for decades.


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 15, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't know anyone in the area, but if you can post websites from any gyms he might be considering I can check for any red flags.


here are a few i fond on google search. i think they may be incorporated with the same people since i see "Links" advertised here in one form or another. they all look great to me but i dont know what im looking for as far as the MMA style goes and whos who in the field.

Tokyo Joe's Studios Of Self Defense | Hooksett, NH

New Hampshire BJJ & MMA – Nashua – Team Triumph

Team Link Hooksett - Bjj, Mma, Mma Fighters


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 15, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> here are a few i fond on google search. i think they may be incorporated with the same people since i see "Links" advertised here in one form or another. they all look great to me but i dont know what im looking for as far as the MMA style goes and whos who in the field.
> 
> Tokyo Joe's Studios Of Self Defense | Hooksett, NH
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 15, 2016)

I have heard good things about this place, and there is an MMA class on the schedule.

http://promaacademy.com/martial-arts-classes/New-Hampshire/Derry/77#.VuhZd4-cGP8


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 15, 2016)

OMG these forums hate me!!

Thanks Tortoise, ill check them out.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 15, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> here are a few i fond on google search. i think they may be incorporated with the same people since i see "Links" advertised here in one form or another. they all look great to me but i dont know what im looking for as far as the MMA style goes and whos who in the field.
> 
> Tokyo Joe's Studios Of Self Defense | Hooksett, NH
> 
> ...



The first and second links are to different websites for the same academy. Neither one has any information on the background or qualifications of the instructors. In this day and age, I'm not sure why a school would ever leave out that information.

The second school (New Hampshire BJJ & MMA) looks to be a solid school with legit instructors.



Tortoise said:


> I have heard good things about this place, and there is an MMA class on the schedule.
> 
> Professional Martial Arts Academy | Derry, New Hampshire



The head instructor of this school looks legit as well.


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 15, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The first and second links are to different websites for the same academy. Neither one has any information on the background or qualifications of the instructors. In this day and age, I'm not sure why a school would ever leave out that information.
> 
> The second school (New Hampshire BJJ & MMA) looks to be a solid school with legit instructors.
> 
> ...





Tortoise said:


> I have heard good things about this place, and there is an MMA class on the schedule.
> 
> Professional Martial Arts Academy | Derry, New Hampshire


Thanks guys, i think we are going to go and check this one out, he does seem to be legit and well known around the town of Derry. i made a few phone calls and it seems some friends of a friend know them well and highly recommend as well.


----------

